# What's the worst bass you have ever played and why?



## Black43 (Jun 20, 2012)

What's the worst bass you've ever played?
Mine would have to be an Ashton Jazz bass copy that was a student bass in a school's music room. Oh, God. It was made from fucking plywood. It was so damn light. The sunburst paint job was awfully done and extremely uneven. The strings was literally an inch off the fretboard. Every fret wouldn't coresspond with eachother, and the 7th fret dot on the side of the fretboard was on the side of the neck. The strap buttons were plastic and the E string had an awful buzz. The bridge was so cheap it was bent inwards due to the string tension, and the pickups were atrocious. All in all, it was agonizing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2012)

A Tye-Ger P-bass.


It was $25, had a telephone pole for a neck, intonation was nonexistant, was lighter than my Swifer broom, and... Oh god... now the flashbacks are coming...


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 20, 2012)

Mother of god, you sure love to complain about about your school's music department.

To bother with the question, one of the bottom of the bucket Squires. Most are pretty good, great considering the price, but this one was a lemon.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 20, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Mother of god, you sure love to complain about about your school's music department.


 

I was thinking the same thing. Give it a rest dude. 

As far as the topic goes, I'd probably have to say the low end washburn 5 string that has sat at my local pawn shop for probably 3 years now.

Edit: The "give it a rest dude." was directed at the op, not at Danukenator. Just wanted to clear that up


----------



## BillNephew (Jun 20, 2012)

Squire Affinity P-Bass. I hated how the stock P pickups sounded, the action wasn't that bad for a bass that came in a kit with an amp and tuner, strings, etc. I did some fretwork on it, routed out the body for a Jazz bass pickup and rewound the stock pickup to vintage specs. I'd say I'm not in that bad of a boat. Only thing that bugs me is the lack of string balance among the P-J pickup setup though.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 21, 2012)

A six-string Cort Curbow. Apart from having nasty strings set up on it, the lower cutaway horn made it pretty much impossible for me to play it in classical position.

Yeah, I don't have much of a chance to play many basses...


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2012)

This







It didn't even have any strings.


----------



## CharliePark (Jun 21, 2012)

^What was the scale length on that one?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 21, 2012)

CharliePark said:


> ^What was the scale length on that one?



Welll going off the information here: Bass Size

Your average bass is 18" long and has about 70 scales along it's length. This corresponds to a scale length of 0.25".

So ultra short scale, yeah?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 21, 2012)

This is probably gonna attract some hate. Don't get me wrong, I fucking LOVE Fender, but the worst bass I've played was a 5 string Fender American Deluxe Jazz.
I don't know if it was just the setup, but it played so fucking bad that I didn't even have words for it, really disappointed. I had really high hopes for it when I walked in.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 21, 2012)

Murmel said:


> This is probably gonna attract some hate. Don't get me wrong, I fucking LOVE Fender, but the worst bass I've played was a 5 string Fender American Deluxe Jazz.
> I don't know if it was just the setup, but it played so fucking bad that I didn't even have words for it, really disappointed. I had really high hopes for it when I walked in.


 
had the same experience with the American Jazz standard. i've read all over forums that every bvass player should own a fender jazz at some point but i really dont see why. maybe im just spoiled by my Carvin Icon 6 but mother of god. the set up was just bad, sounded like doodie and played "meh" at best. on a plus side the finish looked good haha. i think i'll just stick to my Carvin xD.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 21, 2012)

^
The 4 string jazzes I've played have all been great, apprently it doesn't transfer to 5 string. I played a 5-string VM Squier and it felt almost exactly the same as the AM Deluxe.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a poor artist who blames his tools, and I've only ever played one true lemon. I was sourcing a beater bass and hit up some pawn shops. Found one with a massive hump in the fingerboard between 5th and 6th fret. Placing a finger on the 5th fret would sound the note on 6th. There was a blatant mark on the back of the neck where the headstock had been reattached. They were only asking a pittance for it, so I suppose it was only to be expected..

I can play just about anything else. I have a high tolerance for cheap basses. My first was a short-scale Squier P-bass, and it was never a pain to play. Huge action is no real problem, as I played double bass for ages. I prefer a low action on my own instruments, but if I'm playing someone else's I can deal. It's only really things that actually impede getting a note out that I can't deal with.

I wouldn't worry about a school's music department having careworn instruments - those things have been around the block a few times and they're not meant to be anything other than starter instruments.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 21, 2012)

It wasnt even my school. It was my little brothers. And the school didn't own it - a Year 5 kid did.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 21, 2012)

Black43 said:


> It wasnt even my school. It was my little brothers. And the school didn't own it - *a Year 5 kid did*.


 
i think you found your problem then mate =P


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jun 21, 2012)

This was my first bass. It is so obscure I was surprised I found a pic of it. Probably the worst I've played.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 21, 2012)

cGoEcYk said:


> This was my first bass. It is so obscure I was surprised I found a pic of it. Probably the worst I've played.


 Was it really all apart and stuff?


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Jun 21, 2012)

Epiphone Limited Edition Les Paul Special Bass with Flame Maple Top Plain Black | Musician's Friend

I'm sure some people probably love that bass, and by all means I know my opinion means dog dick to the entire world but for me it sticks out in my mind as the worst instrument I've ever had the privilege of laying my hands on. It sounded like wet "after mexican food" farts in a tin can no matter how much I messed with the pre or what amp I plugged it into and no matter what string or note was played, it had a pathetic whimper whine hiss at the end. Kind of like really dead slinkys being played with an old pick. The neck felt like an elongated piece of balsa wood and the fret wire was like metal chapstick tubes making low action impossible. It was terrible...


----------



## broj15 (Jun 22, 2012)

Murmel said:


> This is probably gonna attract some hate. Don't get me wrong, I fucking LOVE Fender, but the worst bass I've played was a 5 string Fender American Deluxe Jazz.
> I don't know if it was just the setup, but it played so fucking bad that I didn't even have words for it, really disappointed. I had really high hopes for it when I walked in.


 
I feel like every music store i walk into that stocks jazz and p basses has them set up really poorly. Wether it's one of the local mom and pop stores or the nearest guitar center they always have super high action. I doubt it's the basses fault because both my areodyne jazz bass and my standard p bass are both set up really well: perfect intonation and crazy low action with just enough fret buzz to get that "clack" kind of sound when you dig in. Not why it's always like that.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jun 22, 2012)

Enjoyed a couple squier P-basses, ltd 4 and 5 strings, 5 string schecter, epiphone thunderbird 4, baracuda 4 string, and a bunch of other known and no-name brands.

Worst I've ever played was a 4 string Peavey Grind. It was very quiet with not much sustain. It always sounded dead, as if begging to be played harder, yet doesn't respond. Tried it with different gauges/tunings and I always found myself turning up the amp volume to cut through the mix, despite trying many EQ settings.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jun 22, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I feel like every music store i walk into that stocks jazz and p basses has them set up really poorly. Wether it's one of the local mom and pop stores or the nearest guitar center they always have super high action. I doubt it's the basses fault because both my areodyne jazz bass and my standard p bass are both set up really well: perfect intonation and crazy low action with just enough fret buzz to get that "clack" kind of sound when you dig in. Not why it's always like that.




I find this is true at every music store I've ever played a guitar or bass in. Everything is dry and terrible to play. I asked why the tech in a local shop doesn't setup/clean/oil the guitars that dry out on the wall and are abused by patrons. He said they can't touch the guitars until they've been purchased due to warranty restrictions.

If this is true (I get straight up BS from music store employees alot, especially THIS guy), it would explain why testing guitars in stores never live up to expectations of playability.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 24, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> i think you found your problem then mate =P


 Yes, but one of his mates has a Gibson Les Paul special, and I know a kid in my brother's year who has a Fender Jazzmaster.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 24, 2012)

Dean Edge 09 4-string bass. The neck was uncomfortable, and it sounded like crap. it was also incredibly light.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 25, 2012)

A yamaha medium scale bass. I actually bought one.


----------



## Nag (Jun 25, 2012)

mine was some GTX bass. it's neckdive was so bad that the headstock was literally pointing towards the floor. ugh


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 25, 2012)

Rustee said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I laughed till I cried.


----------



## 3074326 (Jun 25, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I feel like every music store i walk into that stocks jazz and p basses has them set up really poorly. Wether it's one of the local mom and pop stores or the nearest guitar center they always have super high action. I doubt it's the basses fault because both my areodyne jazz bass and my standard p bass are both set up really well: perfect intonation and crazy low action with just enough fret buzz to get that "clack" kind of sound when you dig in. Not why it's always like that.



I work at a music store and I don't remember the last time a Fender bass came with a good setup. Beyond annoying. It's usually just a really, really bowed neck.. easy fix (usually), but still annoying. 



RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I find this is true at every music store I've ever played a guitar or bass in. Everything is dry and terrible to play. I asked why the tech in a local shop doesn't setup/clean/oil the guitars that dry out on the wall and are abused by patrons. He said they can't touch the guitars until they've been purchased due to warranty restrictions.
> 
> If this is true (I get straight up BS from music store employees alot, especially THIS guy), it would explain why testing guitars in stores never live up to expectations of playability.



That's total bullshit. If anything, companies want shops to maintain guitars so they sell better. I have never heard of a company not wanting shops to keep the guitars setup and whatnot. That's hilariously absurd.


----------



## Tyghor (Jul 3, 2012)

BC rich zombie exotic classic... Crazy neck dive, the strings where about 1 inch from the neck, regardless of the adjustement, fretbuzz, and the shape was so unconfortable... after a rehearsal or a gig, my thights were blue beacause of the sharp edges... sold it for less than half the price just to get rid of it


----------



## iron blast (Jul 3, 2012)

he worst bass I have played was my first bass a rouge 5 string it had mile high action, scratchy pots, plastic knobs, shody tuners, horrible pups, sharp frets twisted neck and a warped fingerboard just about every no go pretty much.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jul 4, 2012)

My bassist's AxLine Precision copy.I play bass,so i couldnt really stand it.


----------



## UncurableZero (Jul 4, 2012)

Me and my band were playing this school festival, our first gig.The soundguy wasn't good at all and we're 3 guitarists switching on bass duties.So we asked the guy if he had a bass because we didn't.He said - Yes, I do, don't worry about it.When it was time for the soundcheck everything was okay but then he brings this 30 year old SSSR piece of crap bass that had piano strings and no strap buttons, It buzzed a lot and was unplayable.
We didn't have time to find another one so we ended up using a guitar through a multifx unit pitchshifted an ocatve below, pretty lame but better than not having a bass in the mix.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 9, 2012)

A Lakland... I remember it being a import model. Was trying out a shit load of basses and just the quality control on the frets/neck finish was just awful.

Now most disliked bass, a rickenbacker


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2012)

All of them, I just feel retarded and start drooling.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 10, 2012)

^ sounds like a personal problem


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Jul 18, 2012)

This one.
My first bass I got when I was about 14. It has a small gouge on the bottom edge so I can tell that it's made of plywood. I have no idea what brand it is... Sandaya... Sandoja...? It has one passive pickup & sounds like crap. The jack input has oxidised & rusted long ago & makes funny crackling sounds & you have to wiggle the jack just to get any actual sound.

It feels horrible to play & wasn't particularly great to learn on; every time I picked up another bass I went, "Oh, I'm actually good!" I broke 2 E's, a D & a G, the A string is still the same one that was on it when I got second hand about 14 years ago.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jul 18, 2012)

Yamaha RBX270 (IIRC) sold it years ago.
Felt nothing for it at all, budget SoundGears play better.


----------



## mortbopet (Jul 21, 2012)

The squier bronco bass - this: Squier Affinity Series Bronco Bass Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend
When i went to my previous school, this were the only bass that they had, so ofcourse i have tried everything to make it sound good - but it was impossible.
I cant imagine a worse bass. it feels cheap and sound horrible. A good tone is non-existent on it and its just overall horrible to play.


----------



## Iron Beard (Aug 2, 2012)

squire 5 string pbass. and no, not because it cheap or anything. i love the neck on it i just hate how its head stock heavy. you let go of it and the head stock wants to hit the ground.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Aug 13, 2012)

Some shitty entry level Ibanez Soundgear bass that my roommate in high school played. The volume and tone knobs were falling off, it would never stay in tune, the pickups sounded like a chainsaw and the neck was warped so bad that there was fret buzz all over the fucking place. I tried to set it up for him and fix it up a bit but it was no use. It didn't help that he was one of those people that is not meant to play music so I often had to listen to him playing songs over and over again. Gah. 

On the bright side, It made me feel godly whenever I played my Fender P/J bass


----------



## 5thstring (Sep 3, 2012)

for me, it was not one, but a bunch of Fender P-basses I checked out to try at Guitar Center. I picked up three different MIA P-basses and the build quality was so drastically different between then that I was turned off from Fender. One had uneven frets, the other had sharp fret ends, the other had the bridge attached a small slant causing the strings to not run properly up the neck. Now, I didnt write them off because I figured it was GC, and if you arent checking out the coolest stratocaster or the latest Gibson Les Paul then you arent important, but it took me a while to find a P-bass that worked for me. It ended up being one off craigslist.

That being said, I am much more of a Warwick and EBMM guy, and always was not a big fan of Fender, but I wanted one because you cant deny their place and importance in history.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Sep 3, 2012)

When i was 16 my brother drove me about an hour away to pickup a used bass for a friend off the trading post (no CL or pictures back then). I knew shit about bass back then, never even saw one i dont think. The bass was a Kawai, and had action literally measured in inches lol. We're talking like 1.5" at the neck joint. had all the metal guards all over it and whatnot. I bought it for the guy, we drove an hour for it and i didn't know any better.

Turned out my friend had the timing of a retarded chimpanzee, so it never mattered, he was hopeless.

edit: apologies to all chimpanzees for the insult, you're probably better than he was. great guy though


----------

